# Adjusting Mathews Draw weight



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Last year I bought a new Mathews Ignition. It has a 40-50# draw weight and it is currently set at the lowest weight. I have been practicing with it there and it has gotten easy for me to draw back so I want to bump it up just a little bit. Does anyone know the "turns to pounds" approximates? In other words if I want to go up 2-3# how many turns would I do? Missouri's archery season starts in 5 weeks and I want to get a few more pounds out of my bow and have lots of time to practice at the higher weight. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

Six turns out is usually 10 lbs. on the Ignition, so it is about 2 lbs. per turn.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

With the 60# mathews i have its 3# per turn.. and use a little finger nail polish to mark your limb bolts so you get them turned exactly the same and dont end up with one a half turn off.. just a little spot will do as a refferance point..

If your going to increase your weight and build up your shoulder then shoot like 4 or 5 days every day and then give it another turn.. the thing is dont stop shooting when season starts or you will loose tone in your shoulder if you dont keep shooting.. and if it gets cold out you may want to turn your bow down like 5# so you can still draw it when your cold.. always draw your bow before you get out of your stand to make sure your not trying to pull to much weight when it cools down.. i have a black tarp strap that i have hooked in the basement that i pull on some if i cant get out and shoot to keep my shoulder in shape.. just pull on the strap as hard as you can...


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

I turned my Mathews up from 60 straight to 70, lol. Of course I was limited how much I could practice, but with good draw form, the strength came fast. As a suggestion, turn each bolt in 1 turn and practice. After the initial one turn, try half turns and quarter turns. Keep practicing daily. You are not trying to build muscle, you are building strength and muscle memory. After a week or so, you will be shooting your bow maxxed out. One helpful hit from the people at Vic's archery shop, do not bottom out your limbs, keep the bolts turned our at least half a turn. This will keep the limbs from cracking under the vibration. Hope this helps.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys - I've gone up one turn already and fired about 300 shots in the last couple of days. I'm going to try another partial (maybe half turn) and try to get maxxed before season starts in 3 1/2 weeks. That way when it cools down a bit I can turn it down some and know I will still be able to draw back when its cold.

I didn't get notification of any more replies or I would have said thank you much sooner.


----------

